# Router Bit Depth



## odamsr (Jan 9, 2005)

I am a newbie so I have a simple question. How far should you have the head of the bit from the collar?

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

HI Shannon,

I usually put the router bit all the way to the bottom of the spindle, and then pull it up maybe about 1/8 " or so, and then tighten the lock nut,,, I seen a hint from someone in a book not very long ago. This guy put a small rubber O-ring inside the spindle first and then pushed in his router bit on top of the O-ring, all the way to the bottom of the spindle. When he took out the router bit,, of course the O-ring stayed inside the spindle, but from then on it was automatically at the right height and it was set at the same height every time he put in bits,,, I think that was a good idea.
You just want to make sure that the small radius that is on the shaft,, right under the cutter,,, is not setting on the spindle,,, or it may not have a tight grip on the shaft of the cutter you have installed in the router,,

Good luck in your routin.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Visteonguy said:


> HI Shannon,
> 
> I usually put the router bit all the way to the bottom of the spindle, and then pull it up maybe about 1/8 " or so, and then tighten the lock nut,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## odamsr (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thanks.*

Thanks everyone for your help.

Shannon


----------

